# Serveo.nl - Up to 90% discount! Onapp + KVM Cloud VPS starting from €0,50 /mo



## Serveo (Mar 5, 2015)

We from Serveo, offer you a Cloud VPS for an unbeatable price! Enjoy our scalable, ssd cached and reliable servers with discounts up to 90%! Starting from only €0,50 per month!

Our customers give us a five star overall client feedback score:

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.serveo.nl

http://www.hostingreview.nl/providers/serveo

*Our platform*

During the development of our VPS platform reliability, scalability and speed were key factors. A VPS shouldn't relay on hardware load or hardware failure. This is why we developed a fully redundant cluster were all components have an active / active failover. We invested heavily in a redundant PoweredSSD (cache) NexentaStor (ZFS), where the 45 spindle JBODS guarantee a good I/O performance.

*Standard Included*

✔ Online in 55 seconds

✔ Choose your desired OS template (See below)

✔ Daily backups snapshot (from plus and higher)

✔ 1 IPv4 address

✔ 100 Mbit uplink

✔ OnApp & KVM powered

✔ Selfhealing

✔ High-availability poweredSSD NexentaStor SAN's

✔ SLA: Best effort - 99,999% uptime

✔ Fully manageable using our panel my.serveo.nl

*Basic* / 512 MB RAM / 1 Core / 20 GB High I/O poweredSSD DiskSpace / 1 TB premium Data Traffic

First month € 0,50/mo - Order >>

or first 3 months € 2,50/mo - Order >>

or first 6 months € 3,49/mo - Order >>

After: € 4,99/mo

*Plus* / 1024 MB RAM / 1 Core / 30 GB High I/O poweredSSD DiskSpace / 2 TB premium Data Traffic

First month € 1,00/mo - Order >>

or first 3 months € 5,00/mo - Order >>

or first 6 months € 6,99/mo - Order >>

After: € 9,99/mo

*Pro* / 2048 MB RAM / 2 Core / 40 GB High I/O poweredSSD DiskSpace / 3 TB premium Data Traffic

First month € 2,00/mo - Order >>

or first 3 months € 10,00/mo - Order >>

or first 6 months € 13,99/mo - Order >>

After: € 19,99/mo

*Ultimate* / 4096 MB RAM / 2 Core / 60 GB High I/O poweredSSD DiskSpace / 4 TB premium Data Traffic

First month € 4,00/mo Order >>

or first 3 months € 20,00/mo Order >>

or first 6 months € 27,99/mo Order >>

After: €39,99/mo

*Questions?*

Send us an e-mail at [email protected] or check with our live chat!

*OS Templates*

• CentOS 6.5 x64

• CentOS 7.0 x64

• CentOS 6.3 DirectAdmin x64

• CloudLinux Server 6.4 DirectAdmin x64

• Debian 6.0 x64

• Debian 7.0 x64

• Fedora 19 x64

• Gentoo 12.1 x64

• openSUSE 12.1 x64

• Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.0 x64

• Ubuntu 12.04 x64

• Ubuntu 14.04 x64

• Ubuntu 12.04 Stackato_2.0.5 x64

• Windows Server 2008

• Windows Server 2012

Looking for other OS templates or Apps? Let us know and we do be happy to add.

*Network*

• Ripe NCC Lir Member

• Fully Redundant Network

• Juniper CORE

• Foundry Switches

• Hibernia Networks (Atrato-IP)

• IPv6 Available

*Other*

Online in: 55 seconds

Uptime guarantee: 99,999%

Contract: 1 month

Support: ticket, e-mail and phone

Emergency number: Yes, 24x7

Invoice: Month, quarter, semi-annual or annual

Prices: excl. 21% VAT

Payment: PayPal, BitPay, iDEAL, Bank

Datacentre: Interxion AMS5 NL

Datacentre location: Schiphol-Rijk (Amsterdam) NL

Powerfeed: Redundant

*Company info*

Serveo

Minrebroederstraat 11-D

3512 GS Utrecht

The Netherlands

Chamber of Commerce: 30212937 (Utrecht)

VAT-number: NL1903.06.944.B01

*Contact info*

Website: http://www.serveo.nl/en/www.serveo.nl

E-Mail: [email [email protected]][email protected]

Phone: +31 (0) 85 600 6000


----------

